# Dr. Bronner's Soap



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm, I googled Dr. Bronner...and although I'm a tea tree oil fan, this soap is castile soap based, which means it will be very alkaline, with a pH around 9. 
His site says there's no free alkali in his soap but I can't find a definite pH. So probably not good for our pups skin, being far more acidic,

If you like tea tree oil based products, take a look at Miracle Coat products.

http://www.miraclecorp.com/miraclecoat.php

I love them, esp the lusterizer and Miracle Mist


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Or, just get a bottle of the oil and add it to the shampoo when you mix it up. 

I do that with tea tree oil or whichever scent the 'dogs like'.... 

Lana


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't tea tree oil potentially toxic in relatively low quantities, particularly if ingested? I would have concerns about the dog grooming himself after the bath. A quick google turned up some warnings about toxicity in dogs and cats, even absorbed through the skin.

Love the Dr. B's castile stuff, though.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

sounds somewhat logical...i know here in texas there is a cedar oil spray that is real popular for flea control...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Earthbath sells a Tea Tree Oil shampoo formula too that is obviously dog safe, as its a dog shampoo LOL Tea Tree Oil is supposedly known for being a natural bug repellent so it would make sense... now how effective it really is, I don't know.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Isn't tea tree oil potentially toxic in relatively low quantities, particularly if ingested? I would have concerns about the dog grooming himself after the bath. A quick google turned up some warnings about toxicity in dogs and cats, even absorbed through the skin.
> 
> Love the Dr. B's castile stuff, though.


I used to use a medicinal quality Lavendar and Tea Tree Oil essential oil mixture on Rowdy with no ill effects. It cleared up any hot spots quicker than anything else I ever tried.


----------

